# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Do të ndahet Maqedonia?

## Alienated

*Antare te nderuar te ketij forumi,
Po hap kete teme per te diskutuar mbi nje ceshtje (pak) te vjeter. 
T'ju perkujtojme, kur erdhi ne pushtet Bashkimi Demokratik per Integrim dhe SDSM pas konfliktit te armatosur ne Maqedoni, z. Arben XHAFERI dhe me te besuarit e tij ne Parti filluan te perhapin IDENE E NDARJES SE MAQEDONISE.

Nje mungese vullneti per bashkejetese dhe nje lloj problemi me kohezionin e brendshem te dy etniteteve ishin nder shkaqet te cilat permendte z. Xhaferi.
Per here te pare kete ide e kam degjuar ne emisionin SHQIP te Rudina XHUNGES ne TopChannel.

Pyetja per diskutim:

Tani qe PDSH eshte ne pushtet dhe qe e ka "kontrollin" e qeverise, ashtu si e kishte BDI para 4-5 vjetesh, a do ndahet Maqedonia sipas idese se XHAFERIT, apo ajo ide e ndarjes eshte harruar me te vene prapanicen ne karriget e pushtetit???

Ndani mendimet tuaja me ne!*

----------


## zoro2006

Ndarja e maqedonise do te behet , kurre nuk e din askush , pyetja jote eshte me bisht 
une do pergjigjem gjithashtu me bisht:

Ne konventen parazgjedhore ALI AHMETI duke e perqafuar CANE ARSOVIN ( kandidat per deputet i BDI-se ) tha :

*"VMRO  dhe PDSH deshirojne ta ndajne maqedonine , por Cane nuk e lejon nje gje te tille "*

Ndoshta Arben Xhaferi eshte tremb nga Komandant CANE ARSOV-i   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

> Ndarja e maqedonise do te behet , kurre nuk e din askush , pyetja jote eshte me bisht 
> une do pergjigjem gjithashtu me bisht:
> 
> Ne konventen parazgjedhore ALI AHMETI duke e perqafuar CANE ARSOVIN ( kandidat per deputet i BDI-se ) tha :
> 
> *"VMRO  dhe PDSH deshirojne ta ndajne maqedonine , por Cane nuk e lejon nje gje te tille "*
> 
> Ndoshta Arben Xhaferi eshte tremb nga Komandant CANE ARSOV-i


*zoro2006, 
Dua ta perkujtojme Arben XHAFERIN per ato qe ka thene dikur dhe te shohim mos ka harruar se duhet ndare (sipas tij). 

Nuk thashe qe Ali AHMETI do e ndaje apo do e shpetoje... nuk thashe qe eshte me i mire Ali AHETI por po pyes thjeshte per te zbuluar nje te vertete te dikurshme e cila ka te beje me "liderin politik te shqiptareve te Maqedonise" (ndodh si shpesh me politikanet tane) sapo behen pjese e qeverise, harrojne. Premtime parazgjedhore te mbuluara nga pluhuri i hareses qellimisht dhe qe shkunden nga pluhuri njehere ne kater vite kur vjen koha per te marre votat e popullit*

----------


## Juventus

Do te ndahet, por jo pse ka thene nje politikan, se kto politik e kane, ndersa ndarjen do e beje dikush tjeter, por pas rregullimit te ceshtjes se Kosoves, dhe disa problemeve tjera ne Ballkan.

----------


## babadimri

Danaj: Maqedonia do të ndahet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intervistë me analistin Koço Danaj (1)

Danaj: Maqedonia do të ndahet...


Arsim Sinani

Tiranë, 8 gusht – “Në vitin 2013 Maqedonia do të ndahet pa dhimbje, ndërsa pjesa e mbetur e saj do të integrohet në BE” ka thënë analisti dhe njohësi i mirë i rrethanave në Ballkan, Koço Danaj në një intervistë ekskluzive për “Epokën e re”. Danaj në këtë intervistë flet për zhvillimet politike në Maqedoni, hyrjen në qeveri të PDSH-së, tërheqjen e paralajmëruar të Arbën Xhaferit nga politika, për Ali Ahmetin, Gruevskin, Georgievskin, politikën e “bishtave” që bëjnë partitë shqiptare në Maqedoni...

Fytyra e qeverisë Gruevski e atillë që shqiptarët i konsideron banorë dhe jo popull

EPOKA E RE: Si e shihni Maqedoninë pas zgjedhjeve të fundit parlamentare mund të na thoni sa mendoni se mund të jetë e qëndrueshme qeveria e re e Shkupit?
Danaj: E shoh me një fytyrë të re dhe me parashikimin e një thelbi të ri. Cila është kjo fytyrë do të thoni? Po është fytyra e braktisjes së Marrëveshjes së Ohrit, është fytyra e heqjes dorë nga identiteti kombëtar shqiptar në emër të një jete më të mirë. A nuk do të thotë këtë Gruevski kur deklaron se ekonomia do të jetë prioriteti i tij. Që do të thotë sipas nxënësit të Dimovskës dhe mikut të Georgievskit se përkatësia etnike nuk ka rëndësi, rëndësi ka buka e gojës. Pra, fytyra e qeverisë Gruevski duket që do të jetë fytyra e atij që shqiptarët i konsideron banorë dhe jo popull. 

Mjerisht politikanët shqiptarë në Maqedoni kanë harruar se në shtetet shumetnike ka dy opozita

EPOKA E RE: Ali Ahmeti edhe pse fitoi në kampin politik shqiptar mbeti jashtë qeverisë së Maqedonisë. Mendoni se janë të qëlluara protestat e filluara nga BDI-ja? 
Danaj: Protesta është një mjet i luftës politike. Dhe sa kohë që ajo nuk është e dhunshme, është normale. Ahmeti dhe partia e tij po ndëshkohen nga ajo pjesë e pa zbatuar e Marrëveshjes së Ohrit, ku edhe BDI-ja ka përgjegjësinë e saj kryesore krahasimisht me PDSH-në. 

EPOKA E RE: Cila është kjo? 
Danaj: Është ajo pjesë, e cila partitë politike shqiptare i trajton si bisht të politikës maqedonase dhe jo pjesë përbërëse e politikës së Maqedonisë. Qysh nga viti 1991 që të gjithë, Haliti, Imeri, Xhaferi, Ahmeti, Vejseli në kohë të caktuar kanë pranuar të jenë bisht i politikës së Maqedonisë. 

EPOKA E RE: Çfarë doni të thoni me këtë?
Danaj: Dua të them se për partitë politike shqiptare në Maqedoni nuk ka pasur rëndësi se sa vota kanë marrë nga elektorati i tyre, por sa vota ka marrë partia maqedonase me të cilën ata kanë pasur atë që ata e quajnë përputhje të bindjeve politike. Dhe këtu qëndron demagogjia e partive politike shqiptare në Maqedoni përballë shqiptarëve. Kur ka qenë momenti për pushtet dhe karrige pushteti, krerët e këtyre partive kanë nxjerrë në plan të parë bindjet politike të majta apo të djathta. Ndërsa kur ka qenë momenti për kredibilitet politik përballë shqiptarëve ata kanë nxjerrë në plan të parë gjoja patriotizmin. 
Është një hendikep i madh i politikës shqiptare në Tetovë. Është një dyfytyrësi, që çështjen shqiptare pranon ta lerë në harresë. Duke u kthyer te përgjigja e pyetjes suaj do të thosha se Ali Ahmeti është pjesë e kësaj politike dhe këtij mentaliteti. Teza e tij mbi kombin politik është një tezë që nuk përkon asfare me çështjen shqiptare. Është një tezë internacionaliste. Për katër vjet, Ahmeti as nuk e parashtroi ndonjëherë tezën se koalicionet qeveritare në Maqedoni duke qenë në thelb etnike, nuk krijohen mbi përputhshmëri politike, por mbi sasi votash nga secila etni. Ndërsa maqedonasit janë më të zgjuar. Ata i përdorin të dyja edhe përkatësinë etnike edhe bindjet politike, me synim që të mos kërcënohen nga votat e shqiptarëve. Që është kështu mjafton fakti që “djathtisti” Gruevski për të bërë shumicën në Parlament ka thirrur në qeveri “majtistin” Petkovski, “djathtistin” Xhaferi etj. Mjerisht politikanët shqiptarë në Maqedoni kanë harruar se në shtetet shumë etnike ka dy opozita: Njëra është opozita etnike dhe e dyta është opozita politike. Ato plotësojnë njëra tjetrën, por nuk e përjashtojnë njëra-tjetrën siç kanë vepruar politikanët shqiptar në Maqedoni gjatë 15 vjetëve. 

Sfidat e qeverisë së re të Maqedonisë

EPOKA E RE: Cilët janë sfidat me të cilat do të ballafaqohet qeveria e re e Maqedonisë dhe cili mendoni ju se do të jetë pozicioni i PDSH-së në këtë qeveri. Mendoni se PDSH-ja bëri kompromis për të hyrë në qeveri?
Danaj: Ka një kamuflim diabolik të qeverisë së Nikolla Gruevskit. Ai flet për një program ekonomik ambicioz, i cili ka filluar të evidentohet edhe nga PDSH-ja. Por problemi themelor i Maqedonisë nuk është programi ekonomik, por ai etnik. Spostimi që po i bën Gruevski aspektit etnik dhe përkrahja që po merr në këtë diabolizëm politik nga shqiptarët është paralajmërimi i destabilizmit dhe ndarjes së Maqedonisë. Problemet nuk eksportohen atje ku dëshiron dikush apo disa, por ato zgjidhen atje ku janë. Pikëpamja e parë është Çeguevarizëm, e dyta është realizëm. Çeguevaristi i VMRO-së, Gruevski është ai që së bashku me 443 mijë maqedonas ka votuar kundër Marrëveshjes së Ohrit në referendumin famëkeq. Këtë e di gjithkush nga shqiptarët dhe politikanët e tyre. Atëherë: A janë ata dakord me këtë Marrëveshje, apo pushteti vlen më shumë se një Marrëveshje? Ndërsa lidhur me atë se a bëri apo jo kompromis PDSH-ja, kjo është fare e thjeshtë: PDSH-ja ka bërë kompromis, por se çfarë synon kjo do të duket të paktën pas një viti. Uroj të jenë në të mirë të çështjes shqiptare.

Deklarata e çuditshme e Arbën Xhaferit

EPOKA E RE: Arbën Xhaferi ka paralajmëruar tërheqjen nga politika nëse PDSH-ja hyn në qeveri. Si e shihni të ardhmen e kësaj partie pa Xhaferin?
Danaj: Është një deklaratë e çuditshme dhe me shumë pikëpyetje nga pas, për ata që kanë kohë që e njohin Arbën Xhaferin. Por është e drejta e tij të tërhiqet tani që rimori pushtetin. Por personalisht nuk më duket një mendim i qëlluar dhe në kohën e duhur. 

EPOKA E RE: Pse e thoni këtë? 
Danaj: Sepse po ta pranojmë si të saktë pohimin e tij që do të tërhiqet nga politika tani që PDSH-ja hyri në qeveri, kjo është komprometuese për vetë Xhaferin. 

EPOKA E RE: Pse është e tillë? 
Danaj: Sepse do të na duhet të pohojmë se e gjithë lufta politike e Arbën Xhaferit për çështjen shqiptare paska qenë e pa vërtetë, se Arbën Xhaferi nuk na qenka ideologu i çështjes kombëtare shqiptare, por një ideolog pushteti, se ai paska luftuar thjeshtë për të avancuar në pushtet disa nga njerëzit e tij etj., etj. Ky është problemi i parë dhe më kryesor. Të tjerat nuk kanë rendësi fare. 

EPOKA E RE: Besoni në këtë lloj arsyetimi?
Danaj: Personalisht nuk e besoj këtë lloj arsyetimi, sepse e njoh mirë Arbën Xhaferin. Por nuk do të thotë aspak se meqë nuk e besoj unë që njoh Xhaferin, problemi nuk ekziston në vetvete. Zëvendësimi i ideologut kombëtar me pushtetarin provincial është një problem në tërësi për çështjen shqiptare në të gjithë hapësirën shqiptare. Edhe kur kërkon të jesh ideolog i të gjithëve siç ka vepruar Xhaferi, nuk të lënë të tjerët. Ndoshta është një deklaratë nën trysni. Por le të presim. 



Nesër lexoni: 
- Çka mendon analisti Danaj për zënkat ndërshqiptare në Maqedoni dhe si duhet të zgjidhen ato?
- Pse mosrealizimi i marrëveshjes së Ohrit nënkupton ndarje të Maqedonisë. 
- A e ekziston edhe sot formula e ndarjes së Maqedonisë?. 
- A po i ikën marrëveshjes së Ohrit, Nikolla Gruveski me programin e tij të rremë ekonomik për zhvillim të Maqedonisë?
- Pse Koço Danaj mendon se e ardhmja e kësaj Maqedonie që është sot duket se do të jetë ndarja e saj në vitet 2010-2012 pavarësisht kundërshtimeve të Ali Ahmetit...



BOX

Koço Danaj ka lindur më 1 Prill 1951 në Tepelenë, ku ka mbaruar shkollimin fillor dhe gjimnazin. Studimet e larta për Filozofi i ka kryer në Tiranë. Më 1986 merr titullin Doktor i Shkencave Politike. Në fillim të viteve 90-ta bashkëpunon me disa gazeta si Analist Politik i Pavarur, ndërsa më 1992 detyrohet të largohet nga Shqipëria dhe qëndron në Zvicër deri në shtator të vitit 1997. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, bashkëpunon ngushtë me redaksinë e gazetës “Zëri i Kosovës” dhe shkruan në disa revista dhe gazeta të diasporës. Pas kthimit në Shqipëri, vazhdon të punojë si Analist Politik i Pavarur. Në nëntor të vitit 1999 fillon punën si Shefi i Kabinetit dhe Këshilltar Politik i Kryetarit të Partisë Socialiste Shqiptare, Fatos Nano, ndërsa prej shtatorit 2000 deri në Shkurt 2002 punon si Këshilltar Politik i Kryeministrit të Shqipërisë të asaj kohe, Ilir Meta, e më pas edhe si Këshilltar i kryeministrit Pandeli Majko. 
Është autor i një mori librash dhe analizave politike, si: “Koha e demokracisë apo shpëtimit kombëtar” (1993); “Tragjiket e Evropës” (1994); “50 vjet histori e pahumbur (Enigma e Madhe)” (1995); “Totalitarizmi në marrëdhëniet Ndërkombëtare” (1996); “Ndërgjegjja e vrarë” (1997); “Popull i tradhtuar” (1998); “UÇK dhe cinizmi i politikës” (1998); “Idealistet këta tragjikë që bëjnë histori” (2000); “Doktrina Kinton dhe shekulli i 21” (2001), etj.
Aktualisht është Drejtor i Institutit të Prognozave Politike dhe Sociale dhe agjencisë së lajmeve Lajme.Net (ALN).

----------


## babadimri

SPECIALE: Intervistë me analistin Koço Danaj (2)

DANAJ: Më mirë një president, një kryeministër dhe 15 ministra shqiptarë, sesa 2 presidentë, 2 kryeministra, 3 zv/kryeministra, 30 ministra dhe 70 zëvendësministra sa janë sot në Shqipëri, Kosovë e Maqedoni

- Politikanët shqiptarë në Maqedoni të braktisin bajraktarizmin
- E ardhmja e Maqedonisë është ndarja në vitet 2010-2012 pavarësisht kundërshtimeve të Ali Ahmetit


Arsim Sinani

Tiranë, 9 gusht - Në vazhdimin e dytë të intervistës ekskluzive për “Epokën e re”, analisti politik Koço Danaj thotë se moszbatimi i Marrëveshjes së Ohrit do të thotë ndarje e Maqedonisë. Këtë e kërkoi me kushte të pafavorshme Ljubço Georgievski, por nuk e pranoi Arbën Xhaferi në vitin 2001, thotë Danaj. Ndërsa për ndarjen e Maqedonisë ai mendon se kjo do të ndodh në vitin 2010-2012 edhe pse Ali Ahmeti mund të mos pajtohet me këtë. Bajraktarizmi, mendon Danaj, është ai që e dëmton politikën shqiptare në Maqedoni, sepse asnjëri nuk pranon të jetë i dyti. 

Moszbatimi i Marrëveshjes se Ohrit do të thotë ndarja e Maqedonisë

EPOKA E RE: Çka mendoni se duhet të bëhet që t'u iket zënkave brenda korpusit politik shqiptar në Maqedoni?
Danaj: Është e thjeshtë. E para dhe e fundit: politikanët shqiptarë në Maqedoni kanë nevojë të heqin dorë nga mentaliteti bajraktar se kush është i pari. Pas kësaj çdo gjë është shumë e thjeshtë. Për vendin e dytë nuk lufton njeri deri në mëri apo grindje. 

EPOKA E RE: Më herët keni deklaruar se moszbatimi i Marrëveshjes së Ohrit do të thotë ndarje e Maqedonisë. Mund ta elaboroni më shumë këtë tezë tuajën?
Danaj: Po e kam thënë në një analizë të botuar kohët e fundit. Mendoj se edhe në politikë dhimbja e së vërtetës është më e lehtë se dhimbja e mashtrimit. Prandaj po e ritheksoj se moszbatimi i Marrëveshjes se Ohrit do të thotë ndarja e Maqedonisë. Duket se ky do të jetë edhe qëllimi i koalicionit qeveritar në Maqedoni. Në mars-prill 2001, regjisori-kryeministër i Maqedonisë, Ljubço Georgievski kërkoi ndarjen e saj në kushte të favorshme për atë dhe të pafavorshme për shqiptarët. Por Arbër Xhaferi nuk e pranoi këtë tezë. Ndërsa në maj 2001 kur UÇK-ja kishte zotëruar Luginën e Vardarit, Georgievski u tërhoq vetë dhe ngarkoi Akademinë e Shkencave për të mbajtur gjallë tezën e ndarjes së saj. Gazeta “Veçer” e datës 25 maj 2001 botonte hartën e ndarjes së Maqedonisë. Janë të njohura arsyet përse nuk u realizua ky skenar atë vit. Por skenari ekziston akoma. 

Maqedoninë do ta qeverisin ata që ishin dhe janë kundër Marrëveshjes së Ohrit

EPOKA E RE: Përse ekziston ky skenar sipas mendimit tuaj? 
Danaj: Sepse Maqedoninë do ta qeverisin ata që ishin dhe janë kundër Marrëveshjes së Ohrit, vartësit e Lube Boshkovskit dhe Ljubço Georgievskit. Dhe në thelb Marrëveshja e Ohrit është shumë herë më dimesionale se sa është trajtuar deri më sot. BDI në mjaft raste e harroi këtë tipar të saj dhe e trajtoi si marrëveshje të njëanshme.

EPOKA E RE: Mendoni se kjo marrëveshje ishte vetëm për shqiptarët?
Danaj: Kjo Marrëveshje nuk ishte vetëm për shqiptarët. Është një kamuflim i gabuar trajtimi i saj si marrëveshje vetëm për shqiptarët. Për më shumë, kjo marrëveshje që pas disa ditësh ka 5 vjetorin shpëtoi Maqedoninë nga shpërbërja. Të harrosh këtë thelb të marrëveshjes do të thotë t’i hapësh rrugë shpërbërjes së Maqedonisë aktuale.

Marrëveshja e Ohrit - mësim i madh për gjithë politikanët në Ballkan

EPOKA E RE: Mendoni se Marrëveshja e Ohrit ishte një mësim që duhet ta mësojnë edhe maqedonasit dhe polikanët e Shkupit? 
Danaj: Marrëveshja e Ohrit ishte edhe një mësim i madh, jo vetëm për shqiptarët dhe maqedonasit dhe politikanët e tyre, por edhe për të gjithë politikën në Ballkan, mbi atë se si bëhet dhe duhet bërë kompromisi dhe dialogu. Për të arritur deri te Marrëveshja e Ohrit, politikanët maqedonas dhe ata shqiptarë u mësuan të bëjnë dialog me këdo, dialog për gjithçka për të arritur deri te kompromisi. Dhe duhet thënë se politikanët maqedonas dhe shqiptar, kompromisin e realizuan në fund. 

EPOKA E RE: Po, çka mendoni ju për këtë kompromis?
Danaj: Kompromisi i tyre nuk ishte thjesht i detyruar siç ka ndodhur shpesh në mjediset politike ballkanike. Kompromisi i detyruar mbartë në thelb trysninë ndërkombëtare, prandaj edhe është shkelur në mjaft raste. Ndërkaq kompromisi i dëshiruar, mbart edhe nevojën e popujve, etnive, komuniteteve apo bashkësive etj. për të jetuar së bashku, për të rregulluar së bashku mosmarrëveshjet. Marrëveshja e Ohrit është një kompromis jo vetëm i detyruar nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare, por edhe i dëshiruar nga bashkësia maqedone, shqiptare etj., etj.. Gruevski po i ikën Marrëveshjes së Ohrit. Dhe kjo do të thotë se po i hap rrugë shpërbërjes së Maqedonisë. 

Dosja Kosovë...

EPOKA E RE: Pse nuk u nda Maqedonia në vitin 2001? 
Danaj: Nuk u nda, sepse ende nuk ishte hapur “Dosja Kosovë”, që është dosja kryesore jo thjesht ballkanike, por më shumë se kaq. E tani kjo dosje është në pragun e mbylljes. Duke qenë kështu, në qeverinë e Maqedonisë duhet të ishte dhe është një parti politike shqiptare me prirje nacionaliste siç është PDSH-ja dhe jo një parti me prirje qytetare si BDI-ja. Por në qoftë se dikush thotë se si do të qëndronte Maqedonia pa një të tretën e saj, më duhet të pohoj se përderisa BE-ja dhe SHBA-ja pranuan të formohet një shtet me 600 mijë banorë si Mal i Zi, pse të mos pranojnë edhe një shtet maqedonas me mbi një milion banorë. Por, përsëri, në qoftë se dikush do të më thotë se çfarë do të bëhet me mbi 600 mijë shqiptarë, aq sa është i gjithë Mal i Zi, përsëri do të më duhet të pohoj se edhe ky është një problem i zgjidhur. Ata do të jenë të lirë ose të bashkohen me mëmëdheun që është Shqipëria ose me një pjesë të atdheut që është Kosova.

EPOKA E RE: Mendoni ju se kjo është nacionalizëm?
Danaj: Përsëri edhe në qoftë se dikush apo disa do të thonë se kjo pikëpamje është një nacionalizëm i hapur, do të më duhet të pohoj se sa kohë që çështja shqiptare vazhdon të jetë e hapur, aq kohë mendimet për zgjidhjen e saj nuk mund të jenë nacionalizëm, por realizëm dhe europianizëm i kulluar. Po sjell një shembull në vëmendjen tuaj: Deri më sot 5 shtete që jetojnë ne rajonin e Ballkanit në të cilat ka edhe shqiptar diku si shtet, diku si mazhoritet dhe diku si minoritet, janë ndërtuar mbi shtatë marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Por që asnjëra prej tyre nuk është bërë natyrale, por vazhdojnë të mbeten artificiale. Mbi këtë bazë njohjeje, është normale që shumëkush të jap mendime dhe gjykime për një marrëveshje përfundimtare lidhur me këto 5 shtete ku jetojnë shqiptare, e cila marrëveshje të jetë natyrale. Jam i bindur se edhe bashkësia ndërkombëtare do të dëshironte një gjë të tillë. Do të mjaftonte vetëm një shembull për t’u bindur kushdo se bashkësia ndërkombëtare do të ishte dakord me atë që thashë më lartë. 

EPOKA E RE: Po cili është shembulli Danaj? 
Danaj: Sot në hapësirat shqiptare ka dy presidentë, një në Shqipëri dhe një në Kosovë, dy kryeministra, një në Shqipëri dhe një në Kosovë, 3 zëvendëskryeministra, një në Shqipëri, një në Kosovë, një në Maqedoni, 30 ministra, nga të cilët 14 në Shqipëri, 11 në Kosovë, 4 në Maqedoni dhe një në Mal të Zi. Pa folur për mbi 70 zëvendësministra. Kushdo nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare do të pranonte më mirë vetëm një president, një kryeministër dhe 15 ministra.

E ardhmja e Maqedonisë është ndarja në vitet 2010-2012 pavarësisht kundërshtimeve të Ali Ahmetit 

EPOKA E RE: Cila është e ardhmja e Maqedonisë, sipas jush?
Danaj: E ardhmja e kësaj Maqedonie që është sot siç thashë edhe më lartë, duket se do të jetë ndarja e saj në vitet 2010-2012, pavarësisht kundërshtimeve të Ali Ahmetit. Ndërsa e ardhmja e Maqedonisë që do të mbetet pas këtyre viteve do të jetë integrimi evropian i saj. Ndërsa e ardhmja e një të tretës së Maqedonisë që do të jenë shqiptarët do të jetë përsëri shpresëdhënëse. Ata shpresoj se në vitin 2013 do të jenë të gjithë të integruar në Shqipërinë natyrale. Dhe për ta mbyllur do sillja në vëmendjen tuaj disa vargje nga eposi i ditëve të fundit të krahinës së Himarës: Ne ëndërr të madhe nuk kemi; Veç folenë ku fle Shqiponja ; Shqipërinë Natyrale; Katër Vilajetet tona. (fund)

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe une mendoj se Maqedonia do te ndahet por kur dhe ne cfare menyre se di po shpresojme qe te ndahet ne menyren me te mire per gjithe shqiptaret e Maqedonise  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

*Kete te ejte ne emisionin SHQIP ne Top Channel perseri i ftuar z. Xhaferi... le te shohim mos do perserise idene e ndarjes apo do e kete harruar...*

----------


## RaPSouL

Do e shikojme emisionin me vemendje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

Nëse ndaheni nga Maqedonia me kënd do të bashkoheni??
Se me sa pashë nga postimet e Adriano10 ju qenkeni nji grup snobësh, që saherë flisni për neve thuani "këta kosovarët".Ndërsa të qëndroni shtet më vete në atë luginë të vockël më duket e pamundur.

----------


## StormAngel

Per cilen Maqedoni po flisni ju, dhe cka prisni te ndahet?

----------


## Ermal 22

C'ja futni kodra pas bregut dhe ju. Shifni more Kosoven mos na ndahet po Maqedonia nuk ndahet e nuk e lene te medhenjt te ndahet.

----------


## Alienated

> *Kete te ejte ne emisionin SHQIP ne Top Channel perseri i ftuar z. Xhaferi... le te shohim mos do perserise idene e ndarjes apo do e kete harruar...*


*z. Xhaferi nuk permendi ndarjen e Maqedonise ne Emisionin SHQIP te dates 05.10.2006. U be nje debat ku flitej per terrorizmin dhe rrezikun nga terrorizmi ne Shqiperi. 
Me sa duket do e kete harruar punen e Ndarjes te cilen e permendte vend e pa vend gjate qendrimit ne Opozite

Shikoni ketu emisionin SHQIP te dates 5 Tetor*

----------


## dibrani2006

[I]Edhe me u nda nuk u be kjameti, nje gje dihet ne Europe do te hyme te bashkuar te gjithe trevat Shqipetare qe do te thote   *SHQIPERIA dhe Shqipetaret te bashkuar sikur asnjehere.*

----------


## zoro2006

> *z. Xhaferi nuk permendi ndarjen e Maqedonise ne Emisionin SHQIP te dates 05.10.2006. U be nje debat ku flitej per terrorizmin dhe rrezikun nga terrorizmi ne Shqiperi. 
> Me sa duket do e kete harruar punen e Ndarjes te cilen e permendte vend e pa vend gjate qendrimit ne Opozite
> 
> Shikoni ketu emisionin SHQIP te dates 5 Tetor*



Hahahahahahah

Tema e emisionit te lartepermendur eshte : " RREZIKU NGA TERORIZMI "
Besoj se mjafton vetem titulli i emisionit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

> Hahahahahahah
> 
> Tema e emisionit te lartepermendur eshte : " RREZIKU NGA TERORIZMI "
> Besoj se mjafton vetem titulli i emisionit



Po pse ty apo frigohesh nga terorizmi, ajo qe ndodhi ne shqiperi  para 4 ditesh ishte per ti provokuar shqipetaret.asgje tjeter

----------


## Okki

Maqedonia per momentin nuk duhet te ndahet per disa arsye. 
-Duhet te kaloj kohe qe shqiptaret ne Maqedoni te shumohen dhe te behen shumice ne disa qytete si Kumanove, Shkup etj.  
-Duhet te kaloj kohe te sherohen dhe rehabilitohen plaget Ballkanike (Kosova, Bosnia, Kroacia, Vojvodina, Sanxhaku, Serbia)  
-Duhet te kaloj kohe pas pavarsimit te Kosoves, derisa te behet e fort ekonomikisht dhe anetare e strukturave euroatlantike.
E me pas pasi qe te jen pjekur keto kushte ateher qe sigurisht pjesa me shumice Shqiptare ne Maqedoni se bashku me Luginen e Presheves duhet t'i bashkangjiten Kosoves, dhe me von duhet behet edhe bashkimi i Kosoves me Shqiperin.
Mirepo duhet ditur qe kjo kalon nje periudhe afatgjate prej 20 deri ne 50 vite, dhe kjo sigurisht do te realizohet pasi qe parashihet qe pas dy deri tri dekadave Shqiptaret do te jen populli shumice ne Rajon.

----------


## dibrani2006

Ca je tu thane ja ke fut kot ti or djal ke treguar nje peralle per bebet OKIDOKI

----------


## zoro2006

> Po pse ty apo frigohesh nga terorizmi, ajo qe ndodhi ne shqiperi  para 4 ditesh ishte per ti provokuar shqipetaret.asgje tjeter


Une nuk kam frike nga terorizmi , sepse vete jam terorist  :buzeqeshje: 


sa vjecar je ti me axhen ?

----------


## Alienated

> Hahahahahahah
> 
> Tema e emisionit te lartepermendur eshte : " RREZIKU NGA TERORIZMI "
> Besoj se mjafton vetem titulli i emisionit


*Keni te drejte... mjafton titulli i emisionit sepse nuk i vjen mire z. Xhaferi te permend ndarjen, por ta mbani mend se nuk harrohen te thenat... Edhe para tre-kater vitesh, kur hodhi idene e ndarjes ne emisionin SHQIP, nuk flitej per ndarjen apo mosndarjen e Maqedonise, por z. Xhaferi s'lente forum televiziv, s'lejonte t'i ikte asnje mbledhje, asnje brifing pa mos permendur ndarjen e Maqedonise si te vetmin shpetim per kete vend... por do ja kujtojme...*




> Maqedonia per momentin nuk duhet te ndahet per disa arsye. 
> -Duhet te kaloj kohe qe shqiptaret ne Maqedoni te shumohen dhe te behen shumice ne disa qytete si Kumanove, Shkup etj.  
> -Duhet te kaloj kohe te sherohen dhe rehabilitohen plaget Ballkanike (Kosova, Bosnia, Kroacia, Vojvodina, Sanxhaku, Serbia)  
> -Duhet te kaloj kohe pas pavarsimit te Kosoves, derisa te behet e fort ekonomikisht dhe anetare e strukturave euroatlantike.
> E me pas pasi qe te jen pjekur keto kushte ateher qe sigurisht pjesa me shumice Shqiptare ne Maqedoni se bashku me Luginen e Presheves duhet t'i bashkangjiten Kosoves, dhe me von duhet behet edhe bashkimi i Kosoves me Shqiperin.
> Mirepo duhet ditur qe kjo kalon nje periudhe afatgjate prej 20 deri ne 50 vite, dhe kjo sigurisht do te realizohet pasi qe parashihet qe pas dy deri tri dekadave Shqiptaret do te jen populli shumice ne Rajon.



*O ti, seriozisht e ke??? Mos do thuash se Maqedonia duhet te prese integrimin ne Evrope te tere dynjase... mos valle do presim dhe Izraelin te behet pjese e BE-se... Sipas kesaj qe thua ti... NE KEMI PER TA PA STAMBOLLIN PERPARA SE TE SHOHIM BASHKIMIN KOMBETAR.... Ishalla e lexon z. Xhaferi kete shkrimin tend qe te nxitoje pak me ndarjen se do mbetemi te  fundit ne te mjerret*

----------

